Ask HN: MacBook Longevity Tips - kevinqqsam
======
speedgoose
I don't know whether it's easy to do on a MacBook, but it's more and more
common to limit the state of charge of the battery to for example 80%.

Today's batteries don't like to stay fully charged for long, nor empty.

~~~
kevinqqsam
I’ve been using MacBook Pro 2019 on charger most of the time for around 6
months now. The BH is at 98% for me. I bought a hard case and keyboard cover,
but ended up not using it as the case makes the display fall of a sudden while
closing due to the additional weight. I also noticed any time I unplug and
watch some YouTube without any background tasks,the fans start kicking in.

